
The World's Highest-Paid YouTube Stars - janvdberg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/maddieberg/2015/10/14/the-worlds-highest-paid-youtube-stars-2015/
======
jmnicolas
It's not clear in the article but do they earn their money from Youtube ads or
by featuring specific products in their videos ?

